# How to edit my profile, "about"?



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

In the old interface it was easy to edit one's profile. Specifically the "About" section. How is that done in the new interface? thanks!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

See your avatar at the top, click on that and then account settings









FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## mijderf (Jan 4, 2016)

I think you just click your avatar badge on the upper right, by the "new" balloon, and then choose account settings from the drop downs and change text there.

Edit: Ah, looks like Pete beat me to this answer.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. That worked perfectly. 😄😄😄


----------

